#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Provedor via Rádio do Futuro - Multicombo: internet, telefone, tv e informática

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá Pessoal, tudo bem?

Estou sumido do fórum desde 2012 quando vendi meu provedor (na época com aproximadamente 80 clientes) para outro provedor maior, na época me prometeram salário e um cargo bem alto que como não estavam no contrato não foi cumprido, enfim, estou pensando em retornar a ativa e venho mexendo alguns pauzinhos e gostaria de compartilhar com vocês minha visão para o futuro dos provedores via rádio, já tinha esta visão desde 2010 e hoje ela pode se tornar realizada mais facilmente, vamos lá:

*Internet de Alta Velocidade:*
Atualmente as teles e vários provedores via rádio que iniciaram o cabeamento por fibra ou cabo de rede oferecem conexões na média de 50 á 100mbps (sendo que em são paulo a net e tim já oferecem 500mbps por um preço acessível) a verdade é que estas velocidades só estão disponíveis nos grandes centros (e nos centros das cidades) deixando bairros novos e afastados sem cobertura, além disso os provedores de hospedagem tem limitação na velocidade de entrega ao cliente, ou seja, não adianta o cliente ter 100...200mbps, ou que seja 1gbps sendo que o site que ele está acessando só vai liberar 2 megas de conexão para o ip/computador dele.

Enfim, acredito que a velocidade não é tudo e sim a qualidade desta conexão, na tecnologia atual MIMO da Ubiquiti, acredito ser possível entregar até 10mbps para cada cliente com 1mbps de upload, e esta velocidade será suficiente pelos próximos 5 anos, afinal a telefônica e net ainda vendem conexão de 1 mega por exemplo.

*Telefone Fixo:*
O Voip que no começo da internet foi muito desmoralizado ainda é a melhor tecnologia de telefonia devido a sua versatilidade, é possível montar um servidor de telefonia próprio (com conexão à operadoras de telefonia fixa e móvel) e oferecer planos de ligações ilimitadas para nossos clientes, e para numeração é possível fazer parceria com alguma operadora STF que atende na sua cidade, é assim que os provedores voip fazem: contratam uma grande quantidade de DDR de operadoras e montam um servidor na cidade.

Além disso com o voip é possível oferecer serviços diferenciados como: caixa postal com recados via e-mail, siga-me configurável, não perturbe, ramais para empresas, etc etc.

E como o servidor estaria local na empresa e as ligações sairiam por operadoras físicas não terá problemas com picotamento de ligações causados pela conexão de internet, e no wifi você pode priorizar o tráfego, além disso com o G729 ele consome cerca de 100kbps UP/DOWN.

E o equipamento para entregar a linha ao cliente (ATA) temos opções acessíveis e inclusive um modelo de roteador da TP-LINK que já vem com Wifi e 2 Linhas Voip.

*TV via Satélite:*
Acho que a TV é mais questão de ter o serviço disponível (para o cliente não falar: vou pra NET por que lá tem TV), por que muitos clientes hoje em dia utilizam o Gato TV, inclusive o GATO TV seria a 3º maior operadora de tv do Brasil (rsrs), então assim, aqueles clientes que desejam ter o serviço de tv por assinatura e já usam ou queiram a sua internet e telefone podem assinar com você o serviço de tv via satélite, a ISP TV lançou isso há alguns anos, agora mudou de nome (http://www.redeippi.com.br/) ainda não sei quais são as condições comerciais mas provavelmente você leva um valor inicial pela instalação e mensal para manter a cobrança, atendimento e suporte.

Enfim, dá pra oferecer tv por assinatura, é só querer.

*Informática:*
Aqui eu acredito que seja o grande diferencial da maioria dos provedores via rádio e o que eu pretendo levar a larga escala na minha nova empreitada: soluções em informática, hoje a maioria dos provedores via rádio nasceu muitas vezes de uma loja de informática que acabou colocando uma antena em cima da sua loja e começou a vender internet.

O serviço de informática pode ser agregado na mensalidade do cliente, por exemplo: você pode incluir o suporte técnico por telefone para dúvidas gerais na utilização do computador (muitas vezes já fazemos isso sem cobrar, afinal o cliente liga lá e diz: meu internet explorer não abre, aí temos que orienta-lo a usar outro navegador, as vezes temos que até ensina-lo como instalar), também é possível oferecer suporte via conexão remota (usando o team viewer por exemplo) e ainda incluir formatação, backup, anti-vírus, etc.

Com isso nós provedores via rádio teremos um diferencial, que na verdade já temos, porém em forma de um pacote, ou plano, mensal, imagina cobrando R$ 30,00 de cada cliente para ele ter suporte técnico em seu computador? se você tiver 100 clientes já são 3.000 mil a mais por mês, e provavelmente você não vai ter que oferecer suporte técnico à todos durante o mês, pois muitos não precisarão, outros esquecerão que pagam para isso e outros simplesmente não enchem o saco por qualquer coisa.

*Atendimento e Suporte:*
Não podemos nos esquecer do atendimento e suporte técnico, que como todos sabem nas grandes teles é uma porcaria, o cliente só passa raiva para resolver pequenos problemas, por isso muitos optam pelos pequenos provedores, e isso se deve a pequenas coisas:

Atendimento Personalizado: nós prestamos um atendimento único, conhecemos o cliente e sabemos quem ele é e qual sua necessidade, reclamação diária, muitas vezes o que se passa na vida dele, então esse relacionamento próximo é o que atrai e seguro muitos clientes.

Suporte Rápido e com Hora Marcada:
Quando o cliente liga na vivo por exemplo e depois de muito esperar e muitas vezes chingar eles dizem que enviarão um técnico em 48 horas, aí o cliente tem que ficar lá esperando como se ele não tivesse mais nada para fazer da vida, por isso muitos clientes preferem provedores locais, por que ele tem acesso mais fácil para ligar ou ir até lá e ver um horário que de certo para fazer a manutenção (quem ainda não oferece visita técnica com hora marcada, fora de horário ou em finais de semana ou feriado está perdendo um grande diferencial perante a concorrência, seja ela de teles ou de outros provedores).

*Resumindo:
*Enfim, não é por causa da tecnologia que o cliente contrata um provedor via rádio, muitas vezes ele não sabe a diferença, para ele é tudo 1 giga, quando na verdade é 1 mega, no final o que ele quer é ser bem atendido.
Na minha visão, o provedor via rádio do futuro precisa ser Multicombo, nada de triplay com o diferencial da Informática e o atendimento somos mais fortes que os 200mbps das operadoras!

#GoWireless

----------


## TsouzaR

Lembrando que SCM não permite fazer saída de VoIP para operadora de telefonia, então seria necessário ter outra outorga, acho que a SeAC, que é bem mais cara. Já é difícil provedor via rádio ter SCM, imagina SeAC.

----------


## klabundee

Olá,
grandes companhias tem grandes investimentos e uma grande área de atuação, sendo que uma área no inicio de seu desenvolvimento pode ter prejuízo que outra área cobre esses gastos. Com o pequeno provedor isso não ocorre, geralmente a área de atuação é próxima com um raio de uns 80km? É fácil se queimar e o prejuízo vem forte.

Você falou que a tecnologia da Ubnt será suficiente para os próximos 5 anos?
Não, não vai, certeza.
Quando comecei a trabalhar no ramo a +- esses 5 anos que você citou eram instalados placas PCI e antenas de grade tentando vender velocidades de 150-300k. Hoje vendemos planos de 1Mb a 10Mb. A tecnologia cresceu muito nesses últimos 5 anos e vai crescer em PG na proporção dos próximos 5 anos. Se a 5 anos atras nem era vendido 1Mb daqui 5 anos provavelmente 10Mb será o plano básico.

O marketing de vender via rádio é fraco comparado a todo mundo fazendo GPON e entregando fibra nas casas, a tendencia é fibra.
Seu investimento vai ser maior, seu marketing vai ser maior e a tecnologia te proporciona algo muito superior.
Você chegou com fibra na casa do cliente, qual o seu limite? Do equipamento que está usando.. Você levou ao cliente a coisa mais rápida na transmissão de dados existente, e não só rápida, confiável.

Leve uma fibra até o cliente, coloque uma ONU e esqueça.
O cara quer 1, 10, 100Mb? Você pode levar.
Quer TV? Telefone? Você pode levar.
Hoje as programações são gravadas em HD, daqui a pouco será 4K ou outra resolução, mas tudo vai criar corpo e ficar com mais megabytes/s.
E isso tudo até o cliente com qualidade.

Entregar hoje via rádio ou então investir toda uma nova estrutura em rádio é bem complicado, a não ser que o poder aquisitivo do local seja baixo.
Você gasta 100k em uma nova estrutura, chega um concorrente passa fibra.. pronto, mesmo que seja bom seu produto, seu suporte e afins.. o marketing da fibra leva clientes.. é pelo fator de status.
"EU tenho fibra em casa" não importa quantos Mb ou qual a velocidade dos vídeos no youtube.

Mas sim, o futuro é o combo.. ou a concorrência irá tomar conta.

----------


## fmcjunior

G729 e 9k até onde me lembro.

----------


## 1929

Creio que em alguns pontos todos estão certos.
Ninguém pode prever o rumo certo. Existem tendências. 
Esta questão da fibra por exemplo, como citado tem um forte apelo de mercado.
O usuário final ao ouvir "fibra", TV, fonia, etc fica com seu "ego" massageado ao comentar nas rodinhas de amigos e deixar os outros babando. Na outra semana os amigos vão correndo mandar instalar para não ficar para trás.

Já vi apelo anti-ético ( se é que dá para falar em ética em nosso ramo) de provedor anunciando fibra, tv, telefone mas na prática ele só tem é parte do backbone em fibra. 99% dos clientes é rádio mesmo. Maioria dos Pops ligados via rádio mesmo.

E TV, comercialmente falando ainda não vi depoimentos e indicações viáveis. Tudo está muito na área especulativa. Será que o custo de liberação de canais vai compensar para um pequeno provedor? 
E coloco pequeno até 10 mil assinantes. 1000 já seria micro provedor.

é inegável o crescimento tecnológico e classifico como incerto o rumo pois os fabricantes de equipamentos wireless não estão parados no tempo. Eles também sabem do potencial enorme da fibra, mas eles não vão querer perder seus mercados.
Coisa mais parruda vai aparecer no mercado para suprir a necessidade.
Uma vez o Steve Jobs disse que o futuro era o wireless e foi criticado por muitos.
Hoje se observa que bons equipamentos são um diferencial nesta área. Só quem já pegou um Apple nas mãos vai entender o potencial que o wireless ainda tem.
Até internet ruim funciona que é uma beleza num Apple.
Isso falando de equipamentos para usuários. O elo fraco ainda está no fornecedor do serviço.
A geração Y se vira muito bem com um smartphone ou tablet. Muitos já nem querem uma máquina presa a um plano fixo. Querem mobilidade em qualquer lugar. Levam seus devices para qualquer lugar. E aí também entra a questão do marketing. Se o amigo tem, ele vai querer também.

802.11AC, 802.16, LTE? Sei lá mas que devem surgir coisas novas, isso é certo.
E as tecnologias acabarão se complementando.

Só uma coisa eu tenho certeza quanto ao futuro. A coisa vai ficar pesada para os pequenos provedores. Só quem começar a investir agora, seja em fibra, seja em rádios mais parrudos é que vai sobreviver.
E me preocupo muito com as instabilidades que se apresentam em Ubiquiti e Mikrotik. Por mais que muitos e muitos digam que estão tranquilos, vemos diariamente gente reclamando. 
E o monitoramento passa a ser a peça chave do provedor. Parou, troca. Trava, reinicia. Queima Lan, coloca outra peça. E por aí vai.
Tudo isso acaba gerando um SLA alto e o usuário se dá conta disso.
Não dá para crescer num ambiente assim. Qualquer propaganda falsa de uma operadora grande tira nossos clientes.

----------


## 1929

> Lembrando que SCM não permite fazer saída de VoIP para operadora de telefonia, então seria necessário ter outra outorga, acho que a SeAC, que é bem mais cara. Já é difícil provedor via rádio ter SCM, imagina SeAC.


Uma vez consultei a Anatel sobre isso, pois o texto como sempre deixa dúvidas.
Diz lá que ligações geradas e terminadas dentro da rede são permitidas.
Sabemos que a ideia original do Voip é dentro da rede. E para tanto quem trabalha assim, acaba não cobrando nada do usuário.
Já quando depende de uma operadora, a coisa muda de figura na medida que passa a depender de uma conexão de fonia externa.
E foi aí que citei o caso da Vono que tem numeração fixa para seus assinantes. Mas para eles é fácil pois a Vono é a mesma GVT.
Ao descrever o serviço , a resposta que obtive na época e isso vai lá para 2009 2010 era de que em princípio não seria permitido mas que a Anatel iria estudar o caso do exemplo citadado.
E como até hoje a Vono está aí no mercado, ou foi engavetado ou pode usar outra operadora.
Já a modalidade nova de outorga, SeAC, esta sim é clara em permitir a fonia sem restrições.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Meus planos de trabalho estão mais ou menos por isso aí que os dois falaram.... Seria uma mistura entre o que foi colocado até agora, porém não acredito muito que seja extremamente necessário vender TV e principalmente VOIP junto com a internet para sermos competitivos. As vezes é até melhor que não faça isso, pois se não tivermos condições de oferecer um serviço de excelente qualidade somente servirá para gerar transtorno.

Tenho percebido uma necessidade muito grande é de oferecer a manutenção no computador, como já foi citado. Isso sim, pois está intimamente ligada a qualidade da internet e satisfação do cliente, pois muitas vezes o problema não é na internet, mas a maioria dos usuários não consegue identificar isso.

Sobre FTTH, acredito que é isso mesmo, é o futuro, não adianta... Via rádio será pra atender áreas rurais... muito em breve não teremos condições de concorrer usando somente rádio, mas não tenho dúvida nenhuma que o rádio sempre existirá, pois existem lugares onde nunca será viável colocar fibra.

Portanto, meu foco é: Possibilitar que o cliente conecte-se a internet com muita facilidade e consiga fazer tudo aquilo que ele necessita, seja acessar o facebook, assitir um vídeo, mandar um e-mail, jogar... e quando tiver um problema e não conseguir acessar, seja no computador, celular, tablet, ele tenha a quem recorrer e terá atenção e seu problema resolvido.

----------


## mkre0

Bem vejamos... A NET de 500 Mega as é muito cara, tendo em vista a redução de velocidade. A Live TIM só tem planos de 35, 50, 70 e 1.000 megas, este último a instalação custa 3 mil reais e a mensalidade 1,5 mil (R$ 1,50 o Mega kkk). Quem contrata planos rápidos normalmente tem um motivo, ninguém vai contratar 50 megas para acessar o Facebook.
É muito difícil alguém deixar de contratar um Velox, virtua, live tim, GVT etc para contratar Internet via rádio, um cliente que tem opção de VDSL de 50 Megas por 89 reais, por exemplo, qual seria o provedor de internet via rádio capaz de competir ???

----------


## Luspmais

Muito interessante o tópico.
Só corrigindo:

SEaC: Outorga TV
STFC: Outorga Telefonia

----------


## fmcjunior

O que todo que foi dito é muito lindo, mas me lembro do 3g com a frase o fim dos provedores a radio. Muito se especulou na época, bem 05 anos depois nos multiplicamos os clientes e os provedores, logo o fim não éo fato a nada. Existe variáveis que si se manifestaram quando chegarmos lá, assim como foi com o 3g, então previsões mirabolantes é do especulações, ex um provedor vende Internet a 84,90 outro chega vendendo por 24,90 3 meses depois 44,90, logo a lógica seria falência, mas fato que outras variáveis entram no jogo e equilibra. Então fato não será o fim cliente quer Boa Internet e pronto, o caminho pode ser mais difícil mas no final o cliente desiste da fibra porque não aguento mais o suporte.
TV a caso já esta em declínio há fadada a estaquinacao ou redução, o futuro é on-demande telefone e outra coisa que anda a caminho do fim, so se tem fixo que é obrigado , SMS é whatsap voz tem skype, vyber etc, fato é que temos que dar uma nos via de acesso a esses serviços que já estão ai,

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Bem vejamos... A NET de 500 Mega as é muito cara, tendo em vista a redução de velocidade. A Live TIM só tem planos de 35, 50, 70 e 1.000 megas, este último a instalação custa 3 mil reais e a mensalidade 1,5 mil (R$ 1,50 o Mega kkk). Quem contrata planos rápidos normalmente tem um motivo, ninguém vai contratar 50 megas para acessar o Facebook.
> É muito difícil alguém deixar de contratar um Velox, virtua, live tim, GVT etc para contratar Internet via rádio, um cliente que tem opção de VDSL de 50 Megas por 89 reais, por exemplo, qual seria o provedor de internet via rádio capaz de competir ???


Uma conexão de 50 Mbps por R$89,00 seria interessante, porém vc não consegue pagar somente esses R$89,00. Na verdade essa é uma estratégia das grandes empresas para chamar atenção, pois o valor real de uma internet de R$50 Mbps da GVT vai pagar de R$230,00, pois esse valor é para aquisição num pacote onde vem telefone e TV juntos e que no final vai sair pelo mesmo valor. Portanto, R$89,00 por 50 Mbps não existe no Brasil. 

E o fato é que pra uma residência, uma internet de 2 Mbps de qualidade dá pra fazer praticamente tudo que vc faz com uma de 50 Mbps. Eu vendo uma internet de 2 Mbps por R$50,00 e no caso da GVT, vc não consegue nem comprar uma internet de R$50,00, o mínimo é 109,90 por 25 Mbps.

Agora eu te pergunto, para uma pessoa que tem um salário de R$1200,00 para sustentar uma família, o que é que ele vai fazer: Pagar R$230,00 por uma internet de 50 Mbps ou R$50,00 por 2Mbps?

Isso sem contar a dificuldade que será 

O negócio é ter foco no cliente, saber o que ele realmente precisa.

----------


## fmcjunior

Acho que até os donos de provedores já foram adestrados pelas campanhas das grandes, só se pensa em duas coisas velocidade e preço, mas essas são as únicas variáveis no jogo?

----------


## speedpc

Galera acho e continuo achando que soluçoes wireless será o futuro por um motivo em especifico a internet irá unificar tudo todos os serviços, por exemplo aqui no Brasil isso ainda nao é possivel por motivo da burocracia do pais e o modelo de lucrabilidade das grandes empresas na area de telecomunicaçao, mas tenho absoluta certeza que os serviços citados: INTERNET DE ALTA VELOCIDADE, TELEFONIA FIXA , TV e tambem A TELEFONIA MOVEL ou o modelo que conhecemos de telefonia movel ira mudar um pouco para os proximos 10 a 15 anos . Vamos la :

* INTERNET DE ALTA VELOCIDADE:
Hoje nos os pequenos provedores ja vamos poder prover planos de 10 a 25MB residencial com a nova tecnologia 802.11AC o que vai ter que melhorar sera o modelo de FISCALIZAÇAO da Anatel punindo os que tentarem trabalhar acima de 400MW que é o permitido pela 045 se pelo menos isso for fiscalizado ja da para pensar em trabalhar com 802.11AC e nao ter dor de cabeça com interferencia de radios que vao poder abrir em 80mhz e 1300mw de potencia e se os pequenos provedores se conscientizarem e trabalharem em modelos de celulas de ate no maximo "2km" poderemos entregar planos de alta velocidade em 40mhz e com 802.11ac teremos 1Gbps por celula para compartilhar, agora me fala se a 802.11 AC nao vai trazer o provedor wireless a um novo patamar em telecomunicaçoes .

* TELEFONIA FIXA:
Em outros paises a telefonia fixa ja é coisa do passado e pagar mensalmente pelo serviço tb já é coisa do passado tb, por exemplo nos USA vou citar somente dois modelos de telefonia que detonaram com o serviço de telefonia fixa, por exemplo o MAGIC JACK e antes do magic jack O SKYPE PHONE, sao planos que vc paga menos de 49,00 dolares "POR ANO" , isso mesmo "POR ANO" fala ilimitado para todo telefone fixo dentro de todo os USA e CANADA entao com magic jack por exemplo e 600k de internet vc fala quase que de graça para todo os USA e CANADA. Creio que algo como magic jack vai chegar ao Brasil nos proximos anos ai telefonia fixa mensal ja era... 
http://www.magicjack.com/index.html 

TV via satellite ou TV A CABO: 

Com a evolucao das tvs smart aonde estao se tornando na realidade um PC tv o modelo de cultura de assisir tv tb ira mudar hj nos temos os canais via "live stream" que qualquer um com uma camera e internet de alta velocidade pode criar seu proprio canal de tv via live stream estes canais sao uma grande evoluçao la fora nos paises da Europa e America do Norte e tb sao muito assistido por isso que canais como a ABC, CNN, DISCOVERY E outros ja tem seus canais disponibilizados nos live stream de graça e creio que a tendencia mundial será essa agora os live stream em alta, automaticamente se estao na internet as TVS SMART fazem este serviço muito bem.*


*Agora o ponto que queria chegar era TELEFONIA MOVEL como ja citei aqui em alguns outros topicos que falavam sobre a WIMAX que para nos pequenos provedores seria uma excelente ideia para podermos ingressar no mercado movel com planos de 1 a 5MB em um custos acessivel para um pequeno provedor usando equipamentos em 3.5ghz a 5mhz ou 10mhz , logico com uma possivel liberaçao da Anatel da faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz para os pequenos provedores como tb ja foi citado em outros topicos.

Entao aparelhos como o "viliv s5" que é wimax e wifi trabalha em 3.5ghz no caso é a faixa de frequencia que poderemos possivelmente ingressarmos no mercado MOVEL ,o cliente que estiver dentro da rede com internet WIMAX da empresa do pequeno provedor e se o cara tiver um plano por exemplo skype ele podera falar para fixo de graça e de skype para skype de graça sem problemas, estes aparelhos tem boa capacidade de processamento para poder rodar por exemplo um windows xp e o custo deles é bem mais barato do que um IPHONE por exemplo, custa a metade do valos de um .

Logicamente que isso so poderia ser possivel para nos se a Anatel realmente liberar a 3.5ghz para nos pequenos provedores, entao entao por isso que e digo que tecnologias e soluçoes wireless serao as tecnologias que irao perdurar no futuro. 1 pelo motivo da MOBILIDADE e outro pelo baixo custo para o provedor e assim podendo colocar as empresas menores bem mais competitivas com as grandes teles e la fora empresas como a Bridgemaxx, 4G CLEAR que foi vendida para a SPRINT E NEXTEL e outras, ja fazem isso com perfeicao e temos outras em crescimento .
 

E se nos, podermos nos unir em uma associaçao forte para pressionarmos a Anatel a liberar como por exemplo a 3.5ghz para nos pequenos isso será possivel para nos aqui no Brasil tambem.

Fica ai meu ponto de vista e posso estar muito certo......

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Todo provedor via rádio quer cabear sua área de cobertura, bairro, ou cidade, seja na fibra, gpon, cabo rede, coaxial, enfim... a questão é o custo para implementação (projeto, aluguel de postes, equipamentos nos postes e no cliente) enfim, o investimento será muito alto e o retorno dele irá demorar, as grandes operadoras trazem o retorno do investimento para seus acionistas depois de muitos e muitos anos.

Eu acredito no cabeamento em condomínios fechados e prédios verticais, chegando com fibra ou rádio e utilizando par trançado já existente e/ou cabo de rede.

A Ubiquiti lançou aquele equipamento para Ponto à Ponto (AirFiber) em 5Ghz (antes era 10ghz) que teoricamente chega à 1gbps, o que impede eles de lançarem um nano que trabalhe com velocidade giga?

A questão da interferência é um ponto complicado no wireless, que pode ser reduzido como diminuição do alcance das torres repetidoras (para cerca de 2km), apontamento correto, fiscalização e denuncia de provedores que fazem o uso incorreto de potência, monitoramento constante, limite de clientes por setorial, usar equipamentos de qualidade, ter backup funcional, enfim dá pra se resolver.

Para se ter uma ideia tem um bairro aqui na minha cidade que existe há mais de 20 anos, e a única internet que chegava lá era via rádio, na época do meu provedor foi lançado o 3G e achei que ele iria roubar todos meus clientes, o que aconteceu? não perdi nenhum cliente pro 3g, agora este mesmo bairro recebeu speedy da telefônica com velocidades de até 10 megas, e o que aconteceu com os provedores via rádio? continuam tendo procura diária, novas instalações, enfim não é somente pela velocidade e por ser no cabo a questão é o atendimento, suporte e serviços adicionais.

Agora aqui também chegou o 4G da ON, uma empresa que só vende internet, 5 megas por R$ 59,90 com franquia de 20GB e a aceitação não tem sido muito boa, os provedores via rádio continuam firme e fortes na cidade.

Para quem deseja entregar por conta própria TV ou serviços sob demanda no cabo ou fibra vai esbarrar na legalidade do serviço, se você for fazer tudo certo vai ficar muito caro (fechar contrato com distribuidoras de conteúdo, comprar licença, equipamentos de distribuição, etc, etc, etc) e se for entregar por exemplo filmes sob-demanda sem pagar direitos autorais também pode ser sérios problemas, ou seja, acredito que vender a tv via satélite na forma de parceria é a melhor opção para atender seu cliente sem se preocupar com licença, compra conteúdo, equipamentos etc.

No caso do VOIP realmente o telefone vem caindo a cada dia, o que acontece é que cada vez mais empresas precisam do serviço de telefonia e podemos ganhar um boa mensalidade oferecendo também o serviço de telefonia para elas.

O Wireless vai ser o futuro, afinal o poste também tem limite de cabos e equipamentos pendurados neles... quando os provedores via rádio grandes forem pro cabo os pequenos ficarão com mais frequências livres pra atender seus clientes.

#FICAaDICA

----------


## mkre0

O plano de 50 megas por 89 que eu falei é da TIM, é somente o valor da Internet  :Smile: 
Planos de TV as grandes operadoras oferecem em qualquer lugar do Brasil e possuem panos muito mais baratos que os praticados por pequenas operadoras.
O negocio de provedores pequenos sempre será as sobras de grandes operadoras.

----------


## fmcjunior

> O plano de 50 megas por 89 que eu falei é da TIM, é somente o valor da Internet 
> Planos de TV as grandes operadoras oferecem em qualquer lugar do Brasil e possuem panos muito mais baratos que os praticados por pequenas operadoras.
> O negocio de provedores pequenos sempre será as sobras de grandes operadoras.


você realmente quer usar a TIM como referencia, até hoje não vi uma única coisa da Tim que presta. não adianta dar velocidade nominal e preço, e o serviço ser uma caca. tenho que fazer uma correção, o sistema de cobrança dele funciona e só.

----------


## mkre0

> você realmente quer usar a TIM como referencia, até hoje não vi uma única coisa da Tim que presta. não adianta dar velocidade nominal e preço, e o serviço ser uma caca. tenho que fazer uma correção, o sistema de cobrança dele funciona e só.


Amigo, na telefonia móvel ele deu uma sacudida baixando o preço das ligações, minha vó achou o máximo poder falar o quanto quisesse com o filho dela que mora em outro estado por apenas 50 centavos. Em SMS ela foi um sucesso cobrando bem barato e apenas o dia que usar(3g também). A única operadora que oferece 3g sem franquia e por apenas 25 centavos o dia que usar, 4G que na pior das hipóteses a velocidade é de 8 megas (25 centavos ao dia e sem franquia). 
A internet fixa dela é tão ruim que vc contrata 35 Megas e recebe 38 em horário de pico e tem cobram várias taxas adicionais e te obrigarem a fazer um combo  :Smile: 
Falando serio, as grandes operadoras não são assim tão ruim, conheço várias cidades que não tem nem 8 mil habitantes e a OI leva Velox e telefone fixo, um plano de dois megas+ fixo fica por 79 reais, só não é bom para os pequenos provedores que investiram antes para levar internet até locais como estes, porem cobram muito caro, tipo 85 reais por 256 Kbps. Aqui na minha região a Vivo levou 3g para várias cidades da região que não tinham serviço de telefonia móvel, ajudou e muito o pessoal, facilitou a comunicação com parentes, chamar ambulância. O governo federal levou energia para localidades e o pessoal la esta de boa, a muitos quilômetros da ERB e assistindo vídeo no YouTube em Full HD sem travar usando apenas um modem USB.
Eu já fui em vários lugares e que todos as grandes operadoras ofereciam um bom serviço. Enfim, acho que moro em outro Brasil  :Frown:

----------


## fmcjunior

Cara verdade vc mora em outro Brasil, não me leva a mal mas que funciona bem é exceção, e esse papo de ambulância é apelação, não estados falando de benefícios um radio amador também serve pra chamar ate walktok, mas isso não muda o fato que nunca é 25 centavos porque tem que ligar 5 a 10 vezes pra fazer uma ligação de 50 min. a internet não e ilimitada como disse é 10mb de trafego depois disso vai pra 64k, o 4g a 8mb nunca vi nem em SP, MG,PR ou RR olá que tenho os dois empresa e pré pago, nem em aeroportos da isso. A fibra da tim eu não usei e ate pode ser que funcione a final e poucos lugares que tem i e poucos mesmo BH mesmo não tem,
Tem mais uma coisa quando lançaram o 25 centavos eu usava um cartão de 17 por mês sur pressentimento depois dele tinha que usar até 3 cartões de 17, comecei a monitorar meus créditos e olha só chegava a sumir ate 10 rais sem explicaçã, digo isso sem medo e impossível vender uma ligação a 25 pra qualquer lugar do Brasil sem limite e manter qualidade.

----------


## Maclaud

> Meus planos de trabalho estão mais ou menos por isso aí que os dois falaram.... Seria uma mistura entre o que foi colocado até agora, porém não acredito muito que seja extremamente necessário vender TV e principalmente VOIP junto com a internet para sermos competitivos. As vezes é até melhor que não faça isso, pois se não tivermos condições de oferecer um serviço de excelente qualidade somente servirá para gerar transtorno.
> 
> Tenho percebido uma necessidade muito grande é de oferecer a manutenção no computador, como já foi citado. Isso sim, pois está intimamente ligada a qualidade da internet e satisfação do cliente, pois muitas vezes o problema não é na internet, mas a maioria dos usuários não consegue identificar isso.
> 
> Sobre FTTH, acredito que é isso mesmo, é o futuro, não adianta... Via rádio será pra atender áreas rurais... muito em breve não teremos condições de concorrer usando somente rádio, mas não tenho dúvida nenhuma que o rádio sempre existirá, pois existem lugares onde nunca será viável colocar fibra.
> 
> Portanto, meu foco é: Possibilitar que o cliente conecte-se a internet com muita facilidade e consiga fazer tudo aquilo que ele necessita, seja acessar o facebook, assitir um vídeo, mandar um e-mail, jogar... e quando tiver um problema e não conseguir acessar, seja no computador, celular, tablet, ele tenha a quem recorrer e terá atenção e seu problema resolvido.


Aqui ja tenho feito exatamente asssim caro amigo SantiagoMG, tem dado tão certo que ja estou abrindo uma assistencia técnica para serviços mais complexos de concerto em informática, o que fiz aqui que e deu certinho foi fazer chegar fibra até os POPs que tenho e agora pretendo dar um passo maior. fibrar os predios que ja tenho clientes e oferecer mais banda.

----------


## 1929

E nós temos até evitado fazer formatações. O assinante que está chegando na chamada inclusão digital tem uma tendência de misturar as coisas.
Acaba que ele fica com um sistema 'apodrecido' e acha que é a internet. Já aconteceu até de gente que o pc não carrega o sistema e ele reclama que está sem internet.
Por outro lado, se envia para qualquer um fazer o serviço, acaba que fazem serviço porco... ou então aproveitam para 'reforçar' a argumentação do cliente de que é na interntet.
Mesmo quando mostramos com nosso notebook que está tudo normal, ainda tem gente que acredita mais nestes "consertadores de fim de semana".

É uma sina que não esperávamos há 6 anos atrás...
Se correr o bicho pega, se ficar o bicho come.... kkkk

----------


## Zucchi

> E o fato é que pra uma residência, uma internet de 2 Mbps de qualidade dá pra fazer praticamente tudo que vc faz com uma de 50 Mbps. Eu vendo uma internet de 2 Mbps por R$50,00 e no caso da GVT, vc não consegue nem comprar uma internet de R$50,00, o mínimo é 109,90 por 25 Mbps..


Vou ter que discordar veemente. 2mbps para mim não dá para ABSOLUTAMENTE nada.

Não assisto minhas séries, não faço meus downloads, não consigo jogar com velocidade aceitável. É o caos. Eu realmente não consigo imaginar a minha vida com menos do que 10mbps para passar ABSOLUTA RAIVA. Maior velocidade se traduz em eu fazer minhas coisas na metade do tempo e em mais coisas simultâneas. (Tenho 50mbps em casa na Fibra - Vivo). Tenho tanta bronca de baixas velocidades que não uso nem a internet do celular. Ou eu conecto em uma rede Wireless de algum local ou só uso na Wireless de casa. Para eu ativar o plano de dados no meu celular significa duas coisa:

1 - é uma necessidade como encontrar um local ou endereço no google
2 - usar o Wise (pois por algum motivo meu TomTom do carro não achou corretamente o local)

É certeza absoluta que vou passar raiva com a velocidade em qualquer lugar.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Se uma conexão de 2 Mbps não estiver dando pra fazer ABSOLUTAMENTE nada é porque o problema não está na taxa de dados, pois a qualidade de uma conexão não deve ser medida somente pela largura da banda, mas principalmente dois fatores:

1- Latência 
2- Jiter

Por isso que eu disse: "uma internet de 2 Mbps de qualidade". Ou seja uma conexão com 2 Mbps de banda (2 Mbps Down, 1 Mbps Up), latencia abaixo de 50 ms e jiter menor que 10 ms.

Com uma conexão como essa acima eu lhe afirmo (e comprovo) com ABSOLUTA CERTEZA que vc executa as seguintes tarefas sem problemas:

a- Assistir vídeos on-line, inclusive em alta resolução
b- Acessar e-mail
c- Acessar sites de notícias
d- Acessar sites corporativos e governamentais
e- Acessar redes sociais
f- fazer ligações VOIP
g- Jogar
g- Ouvir música

Essas tarefas acima descritas representam praticamente tudo que um usuário comum de internet precisa e é esse tipo de conexão que tenho procurado oferecer aos meus clientes.

Agora vc comparar a nossa conexão fixa de 2 Mbps com uma conexão móvel (3g ou 4g) aí não tem jeito mesmo. Concordo plenamente que é pedir pra passar raiva depender da rede de dados móveis das operadoras. A latência fica acima dos 300 ms e o jiter acima de 100 ms.

----------


## Zucchi

Opa Santiago, eu não comparei as conexões não. Disse que qualquer conexão móvel simplesmente me deixa com raiva rs.

Eu concordo com você que dá para fazer tudo isso, porém, UMA coisa de cada vez.

Vá fazer o download do Titanfall (50.0gb) por exemplo e fazer uma ligação VOIP.
Nem pensar...

Vá fazer o download de um Blue Ray (8gb) e ver video no youtube...
Nem pensar...

Vá fazer qualquer outra coisa e assistir a uma série no NetFlix...
Nem pensar...

Vá fazer qualquer coisa e jogar qualquer FPS (jogo de tiro), não to falando de jogo de facebook. Não vai conseguir...

Hoje em dia a grande maioria das casas tem ao menos 2 computadores. Se não tem 2 PC's tem 1 PC + 1 tablet ou 1 Smartphone. Isso é moda da classe mais baixa até a mais alta.

Isso é em QUALQUER conexão de 2mbps. Pode ser na sua, pode ser em um ip internet dedicado "full" (2mbps de donw e de up) e etc.

2 anos atrás fiz uma ativação na casa de um cliente que fiquei de boca aberto. Era uma casa com 1 quarto, cozinha e banheiro. Eram 6 (sim, SEIS) camas uma do lado da outra no quarto e 2 (sim, DOIS) computadores positivos um do lado do outro ligado para os "meninos" e um tablet para a menina. Ela pagava a internet com o bolsa família. Acha que 2mbps faz alguma coisa neste caso? Nem pensar. Ai conecta todo mundo e vira a maior briga dentro da casa, reclamação com o provedor e etc.

Banda é fundamental. As pessoas querem velocidade e uma boa experiência. Querem clicar e o YouTube abrir na hora.

----------


## vitorfagundes

Concordo com o @*speedpc* que o futuro seja wireless pois é o que vejo nos países industrializados e agora migrando para o resto mas temos que levar em conta que: 
A questão é que entre a borda e a INTENET sempre será feito com fibra mas, por quê? Simples, a capacidade atual de uma "fibra de ponta é de 1 Tbps" enquanto a melhor tecnologia wireless consegue transmitir até 10 Gbps.
Outra questão que eu já falei um tempo atrás o Wi-Fi "GAMBIARRA" não é para esse tipo de uso, para esse tipo de uso se utiliza LTE ou WiMAX.
A questão é que a tecnologia do Wi-Fi sempre estará atrasada x10 em relação ao LTE ou WiMAX que estará atrasado X10-100 em relação a fibra, claro que isso pode mudar. Estou aqui em Seul visitando algumas empresas de tecnologias que estão desenvolvendo uma nova tecnologia wireless de outro patamar! Esta tecnologia terá a capacidade de transportar segundo uns engenheiros do projeto até 1 Tbps em 10 km e a previsão é que seja lançado somente em 2026-2030. ESSA TECNOLOGIA SERÁ O SUBSTITUTO DO LTE E WIMAX!
Ah mais isso é muita banda, com certeza não para daqui 10 anos. Têm muita coisa a ser levar em conta: 
veja o tamanho de filme há 2 anos atrás e agora imagine daqui 5 ou 10 anos?
-------------------
Tamanho dos jogos que 5 anos atrás dificilmente passava de 2 GB agara já chega a 80 GB imagine daqui 5 ou 10 anos? Deverá ser tamanho quase de 1 TB.
------------------
A partir de 2016 a Seagate começara a comercializar HD de 60 TB, não faz muito tempo que 80/160 GB era muita coisa.
------------------
Observe tudo de 5 anos atrás e compare com agora, processamento do PC, driver de vídeo, qualidade de som, celulares, TV's etc.
A tecnologia muda e cada vez mais rápido, é o que a Lei de Moore está provando!
--------------------
A partir de 2016 a Seagate começara a comercializar HD de 60 TB
--------------------

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Opa Santiago, eu não comparei as conexões não. Disse que qualquer conexão móvel simplesmente me deixa com raiva rs.
> 
> Eu concordo com você que dá para fazer tudo isso, porém, UMA coisa de cada vez.
> 
> Vá fazer o download do Titanfall (50.0gb) por exemplo e fazer uma ligação VOIP.
> Nem pensar...
> 
> Vá fazer o download de um Blue Ray (8gb) e ver video no youtube...
> Nem pensar...
> ...


Ok, concordo com vc, uma conexão de 2 Mbps pra ser compartilhada entre vários dispositivos terá uma grande diferença entre uma de 50 Mbps... Mas qual o percentual da população brasileira tem disponível uma conexão de 50 Mbps disponível para comprar por um preço acessível? Acredito que menos de 1%.

Nós, micro e pequenos empreendedores, há cinco anos oferecíamos planos de 200k pelo mesmo valor de 2 Mbps de hoje. Ou seja multiplicamos por 10 nossa velocidade. Evoluímos muito, em capacidade e em estabilidade. 

Estamos promovendo o maior Programa de Inclusão Digital do Brasil e isso sem nenhuma ajuda do Governo, aliás, na maioria das vezes ele mais atrapalha do que ajuda. Todas as ações do Governo são voltadas para as grandes empresas e mesmo assim temos conseguido crescer. Qual a explicação para isso? A minha explicação para isso é que nós somos mais rápidos e mais inteligentes do que as grandes empresas. Mesmo usando o que alguns podem chamar Wi-Fi "GAMBIARRA" conseguimos oferecer um serviço muito melhor do que as grandes empresas oferecem com a Ultra, Mega, Blaster tecnologfia 3G-LTE...kkkk 

No ritmo que estamos indo, daqui cinco anos poderemos oferecer conexão de fibra ótica para boa parte de nossos clientes e aí sim, poderemos multiplicar por 10 a nossa velocidade e ao inves de 2 mbps, nosso plano básico seja de 20 Mbps.

Isso somente nós somos capazes, levar internet de 20 mbps em uma cidade do interior com população de 10.000 habitantes.... Isso é pra nós que somos rápidos e inteligentes. 

Vender internet de 50 Mbps, 100 Mbps, 1Gbps em bairro rico de capital é para as grandes. 

Aí fica assim, as grandes vendem pra quem mora nos bairros ricos dos grandes centros e nós vendemos no restante do país. Pra mim tá tudo bem assim...kkkkk

----------


## Zucchi

@*SantiagoMG* concordo em absoluto com exceção de 1 ponto (já chego nele). Onde quero chegar é que realmente necessitamos de uma tecnologia criada para o ambiente externo (que seria a Wimax ou a LTE) ou então alguma "outra coisa" que nos permitisse trabalhar de forma mais profissional. Fibra ainda é extremamente caro e complicado para se licenciar, lançar e trabalhar - por mais fácil que tenha ficado nos últimos anos.

Como o @*1929* fala, ficar dependendo da confiabilidade de UBNT e Mikrotik é foda. Hoje funciona, a noite cai o desempenho, depois de amanhã volta a funcionar normal, em seguida queima. É um ambiente de insegurança praticamente eterno rs.

Normalmente deixo minha experiência pessoal como um usuário viciado e apaixonado que sou em todos os termos - downloads, jogos, vídeos, etc (e tenho 4 PC's em casa, Smart TV, etc) me influenciar. Essa é a experiência que penso sempre em levar para os meus clientes. É uma experiência que empolga e que consegue concorrer diretamente com com as grandes (não em valores, mas em banda). 

Outro ponto preocupante é que não moro na Capital (moro em uma cidade de 200 mil habitantes) nem em bairro rico e tenho fibra rs! Jamais achei que essa cidade teria fibra (me mudei tem 1 ano e meio).

Testei durante 3 meses a Internet 4G da Claro na cidade de São José do Rio Preto (onde estava para um projeto) e vou te falar... nas primeiras horas eu simplesmente estourei os 15GB de trafego mensal e digo mais: Se não fosse por este limite de trafego ela seria a opção dos sonhos em termos de mobilidade e praticidade. Bateu facilmente em 48mbps e fiquei extremamente surpreso. Não esperava realmente um desempenho desses. 

O LTE é sim uma ameaça a nós... a primeira operadora que retirar o limite de trafego mensal vai arrebentar de vender... (e os preços da ON vem baixando e o limite aumentando...). Mais e mais banda é o futuro e não temos como fugir dele.

Agora ao ponto que discordo veementemente: 

Nós não "promovemos o maior Programa de Inclusão Digital do Brasil". Isso parece discurso do PT. O que nós fazemos é o que qualquer empresário faz: Identificamos um "nicho" de mercado e trabalhamos nele. "Um programa" é algo que o governo faz e não cobra uma mensalidade dos clientes. Nós somos empresários, não fazemos "doações" nem trabalhamos de graça. Existe um investimento nosso por traz e um retorno posterior. Programa de inclusão digital seria se você desse "Wifi" de graça para a cidade e/ou centros com computadores para as pessoas usarem. 

Como empresários temos de pensar em inovação. Em constantemente aumentar a qualidade reduzindo custos (ok, é bonito na frase mas praticamente impraticável na realidade).

Um usuário que tenha por exemplo 30, 40, 50mbps vai fazer as coisas muito mais rapidamente... e sua rede ficará mais ociosa  :Wink:

----------


## SantiagoMG

É isso mesmo! Somos empresários, não fazemos doações e precisamos ter lucro para sobreviver. Mas não precisamos fazer doação para fazer a Inclusão Digital. Talvez sua visão sobre Inclusão Digital esteja equivocada, por achar que o serviço tem que ser gratuito. Ou então pelo fato de que eu usei o termo *"Programa"* de Inclusão Digital. Realmente o nosso trabalho não é nenhum programa de governo, na verdade eu utilizei esse termo de forma irônica, querendo dar o sentido de que nós, que nunca recebemos ajuda do governo é que estamos fazendo o papel de quem recebeu ajuda$ e mais ajuda$ para tal finalidade.

Existem muitos lugares, muitas áreas rurais que não tem cobertura de celular, não tem telefone fixo, não tem sinal de TV terrestre mas lá está o provedor local, prestando o SCM, não gratuito, mas por um preço acessível... Não entrega 50 Mbps, mas entrega 2 Mbps que já lhe possibilita fazer a maioria das coisas que ele precisa. E o que é mais importante, muitas vezes ensinando o cliente totalmente leigo a dar seus primeiros passos com a informática e com computadores (muitos clientes meus nem sabiam ligar o computador direito), vendo eles ficarem maravilhados em poder acessar internet lá no sítio deles, onde não tem sinal de TV e nem de celular. Por isso eu afirmo com convicção: Isso é a Inclusão Digital na sua essência!! E sem incentivo do Governo. 

Sobre os demais ponto eu concordo com vc:

1- Precisamos evoluir constantemente, não há nada que não possa ser melhorado;
2- Temos que pensar em utilizar tecnologias mais estáveis e que ofereçam maior capacidade de tráfego. 
3- O 4G pode ser uma ameaça pra nós em breve se não seguirmos nesse sentido.

----------


## kaarl

Perfeito, eu já iria fazer esta distinção da licenças para ajudar ao melhor entendimento do interessados.




> Muito interessante o tópico.
> Só corrigindo:
> 
> SEaC: Outorga TV
> STFC: Outorga Telefonia

----------


## kaarl

Sem querer ser alarmista: Alguém confia em ter a TV por assinatura administrado pela ALGAR??? Me parece loucura, posto que está fornecedora de link no atacado também ataca cliente final. E não estou dizendo que não tem competência, tem muita. Opera também o Azere ( ou nome parecido, falha nossa!!) que é um sistema "tipo VONO"....

Ou seja fica o Provedor na mão do macro concorrente para atingir seus clientes finais. Basta uma localidade ter densidade de negócios e está lá, tudo na mão da ALGAR.

Não estou falando mal ou bem, mas que os dados dos assinantes de TV que são clientes do Provedor estarão lá, quais a regiões que só vende pacotes básico, onde o pessoal tem mais dinheiro e sai mais pacotes avançados,

Eu , particularmente, não me sentiria confortável numa situação assim.

2 - Voz; O que não pode em SCM é originar e terminar a ligação em telefone convencional. Quando vc origina via sistema (softpphoe, ata, etc, )pode sim! Aquilo , que por sinal nunca pegou no Brasil , ligar de um fixo a, abri linha e liugar via voip para outro fixo (ou celular) é que não pode. "INICIAR E TERMINAR" em telefone com características de SFTC.

3 - O voip é muito bom! Sò que tem que ter operadora ok,posto que na "unha", só da lucro para quem promove os cursos. Tenho amigo meu que saiu do ramo de vender serviços de VOIP para vender cursos de VOIP. Casa sempre cheia! Agora, existem sistemas que não competem com o Provedor e podem se uma ótima fonte de lucros.

----------


## kaarl

O Provedor é empresário de comunicação, comunicação esta essencial a qualquer região, a qualquer país. Não ,é , portanto, a meu ver para ficar com sobras das teles. Pode e deve oferecer altas velocidades , com qualidade, seja por rádio ou por fibra, atendimento de qualidade. Quem de nós não já teve que praticamente brigar com a TELE por questões de suporte, conta, etc?

1 - velocidade com qualidade - 2 Atendimento - estes , no meu entender são os pilares. Pilares estão sólidos? Bem aí pode-se agregar voz e tv por assinatura. Mas o pilares (1 e2 ) , a meu ver , são os essenciais.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Pessoal,

Dando sequência ao tópico, estou dando entrada na papelada do meu novo provedor, e reafirmo minha intensão de trabalhar com wireless para os clientes finais com POP's para atender clientes em até 2km, sempre respeitando o limite por setorial, apontamento correto, etc, vai dar problema com interferência? sempre vai, porém se fizer tudo certo os problemas podem ser diminuídos (equipamentos de qualidade, cabos de qualidade, acesso fácil à torre, no-breaks, rotinas de manutenção preventiva, etc).

No caso da fibra ainda é um investimento que demora para ter retorno (equipamentos, projetos, aluguel de postes, manutenção, etc) e imagina o cliente passando a vassoura no cabo de fibra pra limpar atrás do pc (vai cair do mesmo jeito e ele vai dizer que não sabe de nada).

Cabo de rede é mais acessível porém entrega menos banda e depende muito de energia.

Quanto a banda, provavelmente 10 megas já não são suficientes ou não serão em alguns anos dependendo da região, porém como alguns colegas disseram no tópico a questão é a qualidade destes 10 megas, e digo mais: somente 10% dos usuários estouram o limite de tráfego que alguns provedores tem, ou seja, aqueles assim como nós que baixam muita coisa, a maioria só navega no facebook, assiste um filme de vez em quando, vê uns vídeos, etc, deixa estes clientes pras grandes teles.

E por fim, o que faz com que tenha clientes de internet via rádio em centros de cidade onde tem oferta na porta do cliente com até 200 megas de velocidade na fibra, mas ele prefere os 5 mega via rádio, é simples: ATENDIMENTO

Por isso desde o começo já estou investindo em monitoramento da rede (tentar identificar e corrigir problemas antes que o cliente ligue reclamando), atendimento eficiente por telefone (0800, fixo e móvel) e chat on-line.

Além disso pretendo desde o inicio ofertar um serviço de assistência técnica remota, para evitar problemas relacionados ao computador do cliente e garantir um adicional na mensalidade.

Vamos lá, que o Brasil tem muito cliente à ser conquistado e sendo mal atendido pelas grandes teles e provedores via rádio que se acham elite.

----------


## WWANInternet

Comunicação VoIP Irrestrita – Serviços fornecidos por prestadoras de serviços de telecomunicações através da qual os interlocutores ficam dispensados do uso do computador, recebendo e originando chamadas de/para rede pública de telefonia, por meio de equipamento conectado ao terminal do usuário (ATA - adaptador de telefone analógico).Dependendo da forma utilizada - se através de um telefone IP, um adaptador IP para um telefone convencional ou ainda um computador com programa especial para esse fim, e uma conexão IP de banda larga ou um acesso discado da rede do STFC, para se terminar a chamada dentro ou fora da Internet - será ou não necessária a obtenção de autorização de determinado serviço de telecomunicações perante a Anatel.Nesse sentido, quando a chamada se der tão somente entre usuários na Internet, não será necessária uma autorização de serviço de telecomunicações para exploração da VoIP, por se caracterizar um Serviço de Valor Adicionado, nos termos do art. 61 da LGT:“Art. 61. Serviço de valor adicionado é a atividade que acrescenta, a um serviço de telecomunicações que lhe dá suporte e com o qual não se confunde, novas utilidades relacionadas ao acesso, armazenamento, apresentação, movimentação ou recuperação de informações.”Dessa forma, a utilização da VoIP através da modalidade computador a computador, apesar de limitar a comunicação dentro da rede IP, sem contato com a rede pública de telefonia, tem a vantagem do prestador não ser obrigado a possuir uma licença de serviço de telecomunicações, o que, para algumas empresas, pode ser visto como um mercado satisfatório para seus investimentos.Por outro lado, caso seja oferecido ao usuário de VoIP a possibilidade de terminar a chamada fora da Internet (e.g. na rede do STFC ou de determinado serviço Móvel), será necessária a obtenção de prévia autorização de serviço de telecomunicações perante a Anatel, que poderá ser de STFC ou de SCM, dependendo do objetivo do negócio pretendido.Importante relembrar que, caso empresa exploradora de VoIP pretenda originar e terminar simultaneamente sua comunicação na rede pública de telefonia, deverá obrigatoriamente possuir uma licença de STFC, por força da vedação contida no artigo 66 do Regulamento do SCM.Atualmente, não há qualquer restrição à utilização da VoIP pelos atuais prestadores do SCM. O que existe são restrições e carências regulatórias impostas a esse serviço (tais como a vedação da função trânsito, a ausência de recursos de numeração e da regulamentação de remuneração de rede), as quais aliadas às pesadas obrigações impostas ao STFC (e.g. Metas de Qualidade), não têm contribuído para o desenvolvimento pleno da VoIP no país, o que torna necessária a intervenção da Anatel, através da edição de regras específicas, para que se tenha uma saída legal adequada.Uma solução cabível seria a eliminação de algumas restrições impostas ao SCM, aliada à edição de regulamentação a qual o serviço é carecedor. Outra solução, para o pleno desenvolvimento da VoIP no país, se daria através da flexibilização de metas impostas ao STFC, bem como das restrições de velocidade impostas ao serviço.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Perfeito, eu já iria fazer esta distinção da licenças para ajudar ao melhor entendimento do interessados.


CORRETO

Nos termos do art. 13 do Regulamento, a expedição de autorização do SeAC está condicionada à não detenção de outorgas para os serviços de TVC, MMDS, DTH e TVA pela Interessada ou por suas controladas, controladoras ou coligadas.

----------


## jucenoia

Eu tenho uma conexão via radio de 10mbps . E não dou os parabéns pro servidor tem horas que e um lixo . Eu queria mesmo e uma conexão mais estável que atenda a meus requisitos nao importa como eu sou atendido o importante e ter uma conexão estável não importa se e de grande empresas ou não. Mas como morro em vila tenho q me contentar com o q tenho acredito q provedores a rádio tem como entregar conexão estavel e so investir . Se vc está satisfeito com um produto vc continua com ele ou so continua com ele purque não tem outra opção. Então as empresas deveriam investir em qualidade não em demanda .

----------


## Maclaud

Ontem instalei uma conexão de 5M de Dow e 768k de up em uma granja bem perto do estadio ARENA PERNAMBUCO, onde estão as ditas torres de 4G prometidas para a copa e nunca sairam do papel, este cliente já estava querendo vender a granja dele, porque os filhos queriam voltar para o centro engarrafado de recife onde tinham GVT de 50mbps, depois de eu ter instalado ele ficou tão agradecido que me convidou a passar um final de semana lá com ele.
E agora que a copa passou aqui muitas obras estão paralisadas, inacabadas, 4G nem em sonho, etc... então eu enxergo que alguns colegas falaram acima, sempre vai haver espaço para os pequenos, para os que prestam o serviço decente. Nesse lugar sei que nunca vai chegar uma fibra e muito menos 4G e olhe que fica a 1km do novo estadio.
O come-come de dinheiro em nosso país, os desvios de verbas, e a maracutaia é tão grande que as coisas não andam como deveriam, semana passada soube de uma noticia que a DILMA "emprestou" ao GOVERNO DE CUBA R$ 160 Milhões de Reais, através do BNDES para construir aeroportos lá, eu pergunto a vocês, esse dinheiro retorna? Tenho lá minhas dúvidas, hoje construí minha nova torre a 40 dias, (vejam as fotos no meu álbum) com recursos 90% próprios porque os bancos tem medo de emprestar aos pequenos, um gerente da caixa disse na minha cara que meu ramo é de alto grau de inadimplência e não poderia emprestar, etc... passaria a noite aqui falando a vocês coisas que os senhores já sabem. De uma coisa eu tenho certeza, onde estou estabelecido estou fazendo a diferença! e você? 
O PROVEDOR DO FUTURO não é MULTCOMBO, é um serviço bom de qualidade, seja na fibra, no cabo ou via rádio. :Proud:

----------


## kaarl

Resumindo:


* Provedor via Rádio do Futuro - Multicombo: internet, telefone, tv e informática - e ótimo atendimento. 

Detalhe, não necessariamente via rádio.... 
*

----------

